
Google's Chrome OS assailed as needless, dangerous by critics - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/12/14/googles_chrome_os_assailed_by_needless_dangerous_by_critics.html
======
Ryan_K
Wait.. let me get this straight... a website named appleinsider is reporting
two negative stories about Google's new OS project?

And they don't mention any of the positive opinions out there? Not a
TechCrunch fan, but <http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/14/chrome-os-future/>
nailed it for me.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The byline is "Daniel Eran Dilger", which takes it beyond the "we think the
world revolves around Apple" that you would expect and accept from any such
targetted website and into full on _info-war against the infidels_ territory.

------
rbranson
Article lost my attention when the author stated that "Android is essentially
a modified version of JavaME." This isn't just vague or cute, it's just plain
wrong, and the tone of the language seems to position the author as an
authority on this subject.

------
Kylekramer
I get that tech wars are fun to watch, can we please stop promoting this
drivel? You can write about major tech companies without the obvious and
insulting spin/outright lies.

------
bradgessler
A future of DRM "protected" apps (the Apple App Store) is scarier than web
apps to me.

I really don't like how the author alludes that Apple is doing something
different when really its strategy is ultimately Chrome OS in a prettier shade
of lipstick.

------
jamesaguilar
Dangerous I don't buy, but useless and unnecessary, sure.

~~~
TomOfTTB
Stallman is just anti-cloud and has been for a while. Here's one quote from a
year and a half ago...

"Do your own computing on your own computer with your copy of a freedom-
respecting program. If you use a proprietary program or somebody else's Web
server, you're defenseless. You're putty in the hands of whoever developed
that software," he said.

Read more:
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-10054253-92.html#ixzz18A8a3...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-10054253-92.html#ixzz18A8a3YAh)

So really he'd never support anything that isn't local

